# Voltages Jumping



## DumbOldSpycho (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi . Since i have my new Video card i wannt to turbo my CPU  so i made FSB changes... Its Old piece of crap E6300 1.86, when i make 333 FSB its going to shake... Truly Voltages is jumping, multipliers also, clock ofcourse ... Here's some screens... http://img213.imageshack.us/g/82411910.png/ Btw i turned all that **** off like Speedtest, C1E... 
System MSI NEO p965 775 mb
2 gb 800mhz rams
420 W PSU
1GB 4670 
E6300 1.86ghz > 2.3ghz
Sytem temp 38C 
Cpu 65-68
Video cards 44 c

Any suggestions ?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

My suggestion is get a better system if your looking to overclock. The reasons your PSU does not have enough power to really push your CPU anywhere, your CPU is already pretty hot as is, and your build will not see any real increase in performance from the components you currently have if overclocked.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Your cpu is too hot. Is this load or idle? Your psu is no where near enough for your system especially with you trying to over clock. If your cpu is still changing with c1e off and intel speedstep off than its your processor throttling itself to prevent damage which suggest to me those are idle temps and your load temps are way up there.

Id suggest you stop and revert the settings back to stock until you have better hardware and a more solid grasp on over clocking because at this stage your on the verge of destroying your pc.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you are underpowering your system before overclocking and with overclocking as said above you are damaging it even further. You need a better psu for starters such as a corsair 650TX or you are going to have problems.


----------



## DumbOldSpycho (Sep 8, 2010)

What if i Buy 550W PSU and better cooler for CPU ?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

DumbOldSpycho said:


> What if i Buy 550W PSU and better cooler for CPU ?


You would be wasting money on a processor that even "if" over clocked will only give in return minimal gains. If your set on over clocking it anyways then you need a "QUALITY" psu and at least a half decent aftermarket cooler.

Any psu that has even the slightest hint of quality will be at least 80+ with a 3 or more year warranty.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need a corsair 650TX as I mentioned or better


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Get a good quality 650W PSU. I also find your Post Header (like ebony b***es on white C88k) to be in very poor taste.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Get a good quality 650W PSU. I also find your Post Header (like ebony b***es on white C88k) to be in very poor taste.


I agree, In both instances


----------



## DumbOldSpycho (Sep 8, 2010)

who gives a **** about your personal opinion


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Apparently you do, else you would not have asked for help.

Thread reported.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

And thread is closed.


----------

